
Ask HN: As a teacher, how do I help my students make sense of terrorism? - jagritipande
With all the negativity in today&#x27;s world, as a teacher how can I help my student be optimistic. Attacks in Paris has affected all of us, especially young students. What can I do to help? How do you explain what and why of to little kids?
======
akg_67
Tonight on ABC and NBC evening news, there was a video clip of a French dad
explaining his son about the Paris attack. I thought Dad did terrific job. The
video was on home page few minutes ago when I checked.

[http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/explaining-paris-tragedy-
chi...](http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/explaining-paris-tragedy-
child-35265435)

~~~
Jagritip
Thank you so much for this :)

------
sillysaurus3
Well, I would say the first step is to not think of them as kids, but as you.
What would have put it into context for you? That's what to say.

~~~
Jagritip
Yes. I think it is important to come in terms with such things ourselves and
then move ahead. Thanks for reminding me that.

------
gesman
Maintain and convey positive outlook on life. That would be exactly opposite
to what terrorists would want you to do.

Make a difference!

~~~
Jagritip
Yep! It is extremely crucial to be positive in the face of tragedy. I think
this is where I will start from. Thanks

------
jagritipande
Just read this. Felt like sharing- [http://time.com/4112751/how-to-talk-to-
your-kids-about-the-a...](http://time.com/4112751/how-to-talk-to-your-kids-
about-the-attacks-in-paris/)

